
Ask HN: I own mrrobot.io Should I build something on it or sell it? - raviojha
I have an idea to build a great website which is inspired by http:&#x2F;&#x2F;3564020356.org&#x2F;deserve.htm but the hacks will be related to the ongoing series. I&#x27;m not sure, if I should go ahead and build it. Would it kick off? or should I just sell it? I&#x27;m inclined on the idea to build it. I asked a few friends around who weren&#x27;t much impressed. So I wanted to ask more like-minded people. What do you think?
======
notahacker
You're not likely to make a non-trivial amount of money from selling the name,
so it's more down to whether you're sufficiently enthused about the idea (the
idea isn't likely to be a money-spinner either, but maybe it's a great fun
project for you)

~~~
raviojha
Yeah, I agree with your opinion to an extent.

------
tagabek
If you can manage to get any offer above $XXX, sell it. The show's popularity
could very well be at it's peak, given that maintaining or even increasing
television ratings after the first season are rare. Otherwise, it could be a
fun side project worth sentimental value.

~~~
raviojha
Thanks. Good tips. Kinda my thoughts too. Just needed an extra push mentally
from others.. like you. :)

------
lewisgodowski
You could create an ARG à la Halo 2's ILB
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Love_Bees](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Love_Bees)),
but for Mr. Robot.

~~~
raviojha
Oh.. so that's what we call it. ARG! While I was looking for a headstart on
google, I was like.. "Has no one ever built things like this before". Thanks
:) This is cool.

------
cdvonstinkpot
My first thought was that it would be good for a smart contracts platform,
automating things for people/companies.

~~~
raviojha
Ahh.. good idea. You mean something around
[https://bitshake.io/](https://bitshake.io/) right? First problem that came to
my mind would be conflicting laws between two people creating a mutual
contract from two different countries.

